# my vauxhall combo



## minus273degrees (Jan 30, 2012)

had a bit more work now but this was about 2 weeks work


----------



## veedubmatt (Jan 30, 2012)

nice little van 
you got many more plans for it


----------



## Firefox (Jan 30, 2012)

Great start! What are you going to use to insulate and line it with?


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Jan 30, 2012)

great start, my tip would be to use the darkesst blk film on the back windows i think its called limo blk halfords do it, that way you can look out and no one can see in but use limo blk anything lighter still allows ppl to see in , ive got limo blk at even in bright sunlight its hard to see in unless you look close up to the window, so i got a lighter shade a doubled up so no i can still see out but its inpossible to see in. and then you can still use your rear view mirror when your driving . when you have a van i think its inportnat to still get as much light in as possible as it makes the space feel bigger.


----------



## ellisboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Good work :have fun:


----------



## minus273degrees (Feb 5, 2012)

Firefox said:


> Great start! What are you going to use to insulate and line it with?



plan is sheeps wool (i'd rather stay away from synthetic stuff) to insulate and i want to board it with cladding to give it a kind of log cabin feel


----------



## Firefox (Feb 5, 2012)

Cool, I think Donkey Too used sheepswool for his Bongo to great effect.


----------



## mitzimad (Feb 11, 2012)

minus273degrees said:


> plan is sheeps wool (i'd rather stay away from synthetic stuff) to insulate and i want to board it with cladding to give it a kind of log cabin feel


trouble with real wood on such a small van is weight not sure what your payload would be on that ?


----------



## minus273degrees (Feb 12, 2012)

its got a payload of about 800KG I think but needs to be taken into consideration as already have my bed in there would soft wood cladding (~7.5mm thickness) be any heavier than ply any thoughts guys?


----------



## mitzimad (Feb 12, 2012)

would probably  be twice the weight of 3mm ply but with 800kgs to play with id think you are ok your not going to be fitting wardrobes or walls


----------



## minus273degrees (Feb 12, 2012)

mitzimad said:


> would probably  be twice the weight of 3mm ply but with 800kgs to play with id think you are ok your not going to be fitting wardrobes or walls



very true i'd be running out of space lol will try and find the thinnest possible (does it make any difference how thick it is?)


----------



## n brown (Feb 12, 2012)

cladding is9mm thick


----------



## minus273degrees (Feb 12, 2012)

n brown said:


> cladding is9mm thick



B&Q stock a 7.5mm think one but i also have access to trade timber supplies so may be able to get thinner i really want a real wood effect also worried about splinters


----------

